# 333 bird opener



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Well missed my first UT opener in as long as I can remember but..OH CANADA!

My wife & I spent the last week with a friend & his boy in Saskatchewan with Thunder Creek Outfitting. In total we harvested 333 birds total. 212 lite geese mixed (ross, snow & blue), 23 honkers, 73 ducks, 20 cranes, 4 specks & 1 sharp tail.

The wife was able to cross several 1sts off her list including her first goose (lite & dark), first crane, first sharp tail & first banded bird.

We shot 4 banded birds in one day! A Pintail, Blue Goose, Snow Goose & Ross Goose. The Ross was a double band with a $100 reward band.

We will be going back again! Way to much fun to not!

Also check out the photo of the wife's gun we had Cerakoted. What an awesome finish to put on a fire arm.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeez, just remember to save some of those northern birds for us next time you go...


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Clarq said:


> Jeez, just remember to save some of those northern birds for us next time you go...


I don't think you can even put a dent in in the lite goose population! Our guide didn't even think about hunting a field until it was holding what he thought was 20,000 birds. When those noisey birds got up all at once the were so thick you couldn't even see threw them.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

BigMac said:


> Our guide didn't even think about hunting a field until it was holding what he thought was 20,000 birds. When those noisey birds got up all at once the were so thick you couldn't even see threw them.


That would be an awesome sight!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

BigMac said:


> I don't think you can even put a dent in in the lite goose population! Our guide didn't even think about hunting a field until it was holding what he thought was 20,000 birds. When those noisey birds got up all at once the were so thick you couldn't even see threw them.


I felt the same way after hunting spring snows in Kansas for three days. Although you can certainly picture enormous flocks of snow geese, it's something you really have to see in order to fully appreciate IMO.

On a separate trip in Nebraska we talked a group of 6 hunters who jump-shot an enormous flock of snow geese and killed 101 in one go. :shock:


----------



## Greenhead (Dec 14, 2011)

What outfitter/guide did you go with? I've been wanting to do something like this for quite some time. 
Thanks


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

There is a voice in my head to stop delaying a family visit to my wife's little sister in Canada . . .


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Unreal! I was just waiting for you to say they were all shot on public land in Utah ;-)


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Greenhead said:


> What outfitter/guide did you go with? I've been wanting to do something like this for quite some time.
> Thanks


The outfitter is called Thunder Creek Outfitting. It is in Caronport. Carl runs a classy service & is a bit lower in price than some others. He has a guide Dan that was amasing too. If you would like I can pm you more info when I get home from work. I will for sure be returning to hunt with them.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Seriously??? You missed out on the Utah opener for THAT?? Looks like your serious gamble in judgment paid off lol!!! Looks like you can call it a season now. That is some serious piles of birds man. Nice shooting!!


----------

